

Ask HN: Where I can find the latest security exploits? - Mafana0

What are the best security sites that lists systems security exploits?<p>Thanks?
======
cperciva
Wrong sort of hacker. We build stuff people want, not break it.

~~~
sophacles
I was unable to understand "secure coding practices" (beyond buffer overflows
and sql escaping anyway) until I started examining real exploits to understand
them. Why do you assume that the OP wants only to break things?

~~~
cperciva
_Why do you assume that the OP wants only to break things?_

Because he's new here, and when new people wander in here looking for security
vulnerabilities, it's usually because they've misunderstood what the site is
about.

Also, he specifically asked for the _latest_ security exploits -- if your goal
is to learn rather than attack, it doesn't matter if a vulnerability has been
fixed already. (In fact, it's better if it has, since that way you can see
both how the attack works and how to prevent it.)

~~~
Mafana0
I don't consider myself "new" here, I've been reading the discussions here for
months, and I do understand what the site is all about. I do understand that
"HN" isn't about breaking systems, which I'm not trying to do.

Have asked about the "latest" security exploits, I'm not trying to "attack", I
just want to know "modern" security exploits I can try on my own system. I'll
appreciate it if you tell me about new security exploits along with their
fixes.

Thanks and sorry again for the inconvenience.

------
hatchack
If you're really interested in security and not just looking for 1337 5ki11z,
start here:

<http://www.google.com>

<http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1>

<http://cve.mitre.org/>

------
ig1
Bugtraq and vuln-dev for the more whitehat side, irc and zeroday forums (often
invite only) for the blackhat side.

